# The Fish Room!



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay so we are almost moved in and last night took my doubletail but everyone else made it... Tigger has bloat *again* and Ricky the ct is paler than he should be. Candy, Meagan, Dianne, LaLa, Altair and Georgie are doing fine. Georgie is divided temporarily with Tigger and does not flare at the bobbing balloon boy :lol:

The baby is doing fine in a temporary 0.5 but will get a larger tank soon here.

I also have two tanks at the old place still... And found the 20 I got is really a 30-40...

MY PLANS: use a room heater to keep the temperature just right. The breeding tanks (brown table) still get heaters to avoid any problems. Not that the room temp should drop anyways. The brown table has two 10s and a 5 for spawning, unseen are the growouts... The 40 seen on a stand is also a grow out. The other tanks will hild mainly breeders - asides shaggy veil baby (has a home in a month), Georgie, Tigger and LaLa. 

I have two bowls of live plants I will be adding to the spawn tanks, which will get tons of sun considering that room gets sun most of the day. I have snails and an avid algae eater on hand :lol: but I am not worried about algae. It's algae.

Anyways these pictures are of the "before". Hopefully you will stick around for the after.


----------



## tones2SS (Jul 28, 2012)

That's awesome. I wish I could have a fish room as well. I would definitely have a lot more Bettas. 
Good luck!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Very nice fish room, looks like you will have plenty of room you must be loving that.
Love the table with the seahorse on it ! Pretty fishies !


----------



## Ant10a (Jun 16, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

WOW!:welldone: :welldone: :welldone:


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I WANT A FISH ROOM! Dx
Did you have a fish room at your old place?


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

I want a fish room but house in Seattle in so expensive. I want to move to Houston, TX. Try to find a teaching job in TX, may be next year.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Wow, did you move into a school type building? The fish room gives me the teacher's lounge area type vibe. 

Also whenever you move the seahorse stand for the 50/55 gallon tank, do you check the screws/fasteners to see if they're loose? 

I just noticed the petco 6.6g bookshelf tank.

Nice to get a glimpse at the before/under construction mode.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

What an awesome post! I love to see how everybody has set up their tanks. I will also be making a fish room with a spare bedroom we have but it is a lot of work! I really like the natural sunlight you have, it would be much cheaper than powering hooded tanks! Can't wait to see after


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I had a roomie so no fish room... I moved into a 3 bedroom duplex LOL. Decent place with a good amount of space. Most pet bettas are in different rooms.

Thanks everyone I shall update tonight perhaps!

Also I checked the seahorse stand for the 40. Nothing wrong with it  the bookshelf tank is 6 gallons anf was about... 5 dollars.


----------



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

I need another room to turn into a fish room but i just dont' have it, they take up half my basement at the moment but i still need the other half for storage so i can't really go full scale


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha yeah if I was able to own a house it would have a lotta fish


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks good can't wait to see more.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks! I may only get a couple tanks set up tonight we'll be home late. But I shall have aaaaall of tomorrow and Tuesday so it's all good.


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

I like this fish room. Only if I had my own space to do have something like this. I would have 100+ betta :-D


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: I intend to have awesome spawns. So growouts a plenty!! Lots of work, yes, but worth it. I may have 50-100 bettas in one time. Cool thing is I have shelves for jars... Tons of shelves! And another in the closet. (and a second room if my bf lets me mwahaha)


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow...I'll have to pray about my envying lol! Great room!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks lol. Today i shall work on it. I have all my plants.bone tank will be tge live plants tank as well.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have alotta plants.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Too bad you're renting (right?) Because it would be awesome to paint the walls in a fish theme.


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Ahhh awesome! Congratulations  That is going to be one superb room! Best of luck with all your tanks


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yup renting LOL. Does not mean I cannot make drawings and frame them up on the wall ;p

And thanks spooky. It will be fuuuun. Once the room is done the heater is set in there probably end of September/October when it is not so bloody hot.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry for an uber late response... Been pretty busy plus the clutter is driving me NUTS!

Anyways... Pics! And not done (so I think)


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Amazing!!! I can't wait to have a fish room!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks! Having a room for them costs less because using a room heater...cuts down on expenses surprisingly.


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

It's coming along really well! I'd love a heated room, could keep all my tropicals in there (plants, fish, stick insects)... ohh one can dream! Can't wait to see it when it's done!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks! Ooo stick insects?  my grade 3 teacher had those. He had the weirdest things...


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Super cool Sena!! Nice job! I wish I could have a room like that just devoted to my bettas.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## betta fan21 (Jun 25, 2012)

you should have put pic heavy in the title XD


EDIT: whoops, i forgot this is in the pictures page... 8-D


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

HA! Lol  exactly!! What's a fishroom without pictures?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Anyways I will be heading off. Not coming to this forum for a while. Just decided to update my "exciting" life and now back to work. Will come back when I actually have successful HM and CT spawns... To show pictures of course!


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

That's really cool. My fish room is my bedroom... I already have 3 tanks and can't fit anymore tanks. :-( I still live at home and my father doesn't mind the tanks as long as they are in my room... So 3 is the max I can have but wait in a couple of months when I move out... FISH ROOM!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I was just thinking about it... I'm not going to have kids anyways... So more than likely I will have an extra room for fish when I get a house... >


----------

